# Forgot  firmware password on MacBook Pro



## tommyknockers (Apr 3, 2006)

ecauwHi all, i've really screwed up, and need your help urgently.

Some weeks ago, i set the firmware password on m y MacBook Pro. I set it to something complicated but memorable ...  But now, of course, I can't remember it!

I've been googleing the subject, but there seems to be nothing about resetting the MB Pros Extensible Firmware.

The problem is even bigger, because I wanted to repair permissions yesterday and thus booted from the indtall dvd. I had forgotten about the EF passeord, so I set the startup disk to be  the DVD drive, and now I cant get the machine to boot from its harddrive, so I have no access to my data.

I have tried to remove the 1gig ram block, that should reset the password in the old Open Firmware macs but no dice!

Im desperate because later today Im being interviewed about my mac and tech in general, and i really need my notes and stuff on the mac, plus it would be so embarrassing that iv'e set a password i cant remember - might as well cancel the interview :-(

Is there anyway to make the MBPro boot from the harddrive again, or is there a reset button on the motherboard?

PLEASE tell me there is something I can do? I'm desperate


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 3, 2006)

I wouldn't be holding my breath if pulling the RAM doesn't work.

Certainly not while still covered by warranty.


----------



## tommyknockers (Apr 3, 2006)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be holding my breath if pulling the RAM doesn't work.
> 
> Certainly not while still covered by warranty.



please,  is  there  ANY  way  i  can  get  it  booting  from  the  HD  again?  Some  key-combo  that  makes  it  choose  the  internal  HD  again?

Or  a  reset  swith  on  the  mainboard?  

i  dont  care  about  warranty,  i  just  really  really  need  this  macine  to  boot.  ill  pay,  prostitude  myself,  ANYTHING,  as  long  as  it'll  boot  

Seriously  guys,  help  me!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

When you say you removed the 1GB stick, did you try booting with the stick removed?  As far as I know, the only way to reset an open-firmware password is to change the amount of physical RAM installed in the machine (either add or remove RAM to make it a different amount from when you set the password), then boot the machine.

If you only have the 1GB stick installed and that's it, then you must purchase some new RAM (512MB, 2GB, etc.) so that the total installed memory is different from when you set the password.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 3, 2006)

How can you setup an Open Firmware password, when the Macbook Pro does not have Open Firmware, and there is no publicized way to get into EFI

what happens when you boot to your Installer DVD while holding the letter C ?

If you can boot to the installer, you can change your login password from the Utilities menu while booted to that DVD.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 3, 2006)

After removing / adding more RAM than before, Turn on the computer and immediately reset PRAM by holding the Command-Option-P-R key combination. Press the keys until you've heard two successive startup sounds.
Open Firmware password protection should be now disabled. Shut down the computer and return it to its original RAM configuration.


----------



## ra3ndy (Apr 3, 2006)

To boot to your hard drive, hold down the Option key when booting, to display the list of bootable systems on your computer.  Select your hard drive, and you should be set.


----------



## bobw (Apr 3, 2006)

From MacFixIt;

Q. Does the shift to EFI mean that Open Firmware is gone on Intel Macs?

Yes. Open Firmware is the name for the firmware found on all PowerPC Macs. It no longer exists on Intel Macs. Holding down the Command-Option-O-F keys at startup, which brings up the Open Firmware command line interface in PowerPC Macs, does nothing on Intel Macs. This means that Open Firmware commands (such as reset-nvram, a fix occasionally recommended on MacFixIt) no longer function.

Unfortunately, Apple has not yet provided any user interface to the EFI, nor any guidelines as to what commands to use to accomplish what Open Firmware previously did. Hopefully, this is a matter Apple will address fairly soon.

Q. But I just checked the /Applications/Utilities folder on the Mac OS X Install Disc 1 DVD that came with my Intel Mac. It still includes a utility called Open Firmware Password. What gives with that?

Indeed you are correct. This utility, on PowerPC Macs, provides a simple graphical user interface for setting an Open Firmware password. If enabled, this offers a security protection that prevents users from starting up the Mac via anything other than the internal drive &#8212; unless you supply the Open Firmware password. The utility bypasses the need to otherwise enable this option by booting into Open Firmware at startup. Given that Open Firmware no longer exists on Intel Macs, I was surprised to see this utility included on the Install DVD for my new iMac. Even more surprising, the utility had been updated to a Universal application.

But the biggest surprise was: It still works! I tested this out by enabling the password and restarting the Mac while holding down the Option key. This gets the Startup Manager screen to appear (which allows you to select a startup volume from any connected bootable drive or disc). However, before the Startup Manager appeared, a password screen popped up from which I had to enter my "Open Firmware" password before I could proceed.

Is this actually an EFI-based password? Does this mean the Open Firmware Password utility should be renamed EFI Password? I assume so, but have been so far unable to confirm this. Just one of the minor mysteries still to be resolved...and perhaps answered in a future NSFAQ.

----------------

Check the /Applications/Utilities folder on the Mac OS X Install Disc 1 DVD that came with your Intel Mac. Maybe you can reset it that way.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 3, 2006)

ra3ndy said:
			
		

> To boot to your hard drive, hold down the Option key when booting, to display the list of bootable systems on your computer.  Select your hard drive, and you should be set.


That won't work if the firmware password is set. Giuguara's tip is the only fix for a forgotten Firmware password.


----------



## 2smuth (May 10, 2006)

the Help on the mac Book says passwords are supported, it also says all the features to disable it that worked on OF machines don't apply. The help file tells how to bypass the passwords on non-Intel only and this is the help on an Intel.

"Note that Intel-based Macintosh computers do not use Open Firmware. These steps do not apply to Intel-based machines".

I'd say its time to call support .


----------



## DeltaMac (May 10, 2006)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> Giuguara's tip is the only fix for a forgotten Firmware password.


Works on all IntelMacs also...


----------



## powermac (May 11, 2006)

I am not sure this applies. If it is in anyway similar, you may have to send back to Apple for them to reset it. A friend of mine brought a few Thinkpads once, used. They were firmware password protected. The only way was to have IBM reset them. IBM would not indulge the information to a consumer. He had to have proof of purchase and ownership.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 11, 2006)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> Giuguara's tip is the only fix for a forgotten Firmware password.


Please don't guess at a possible fix. Scroll up to see the answer that Giuguara posted. It's accurate.... If you choose not to try that fix, then you must call Apple (and provide proof of ownership, etc, etc.)


----------



## solrac (Jul 10, 2006)

Giaguara said:


> After removing / adding more RAM than before, Turn on the computer and immediately reset PRAM by holding the Command-Option-P-R key combination. Press the keys until you've heard two successive startup sounds.
> Open Firmware password protection should be now disabled. Shut down the computer and return it to its original RAM configuration.



I read that this will not work on Intel macs either. Which is good. Intel macs are thus more secure!!!

But I'm dying to know how to access the EFI interface! The geniuses at the Apple Store have not even been revealed this information. But a genius told me that soon they would be trained on this. I wonder when.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 10, 2006)

solrac said:


> I read that this will not work on Intel macs either.



You would be wrong.... That's presently the only way to reset the firmware password if it has been forgotten. A genius at an Apple store can confirm this.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2006)

There is no Open firmware but EFI ... 
however the thing called Open Firmware Password is still called so. And the reset should still work as before - as above.
IF that fails, or happens to not be funky enough, resetting that password is not covered under normal warranty - thus to reset it is to be paid.


----------



## fryke (Jul 10, 2006)

And this is the most important reason never to use this OF Password tool: Anyone who truly wants to get at your computer's data can get past the security measure. You lose your notebook or it gets stolen? You can bet that a person who wants to use it will find a thread like this one or Apple's own information about it and will find the way to unlock it. I think there are _far_ more Mac users who find themselves locked out of their Macs than there are thieves of Macs not finding a way to bypass the OF-Password protection.

So: Don't use it. Rather make sure nobody steals your Mac.


----------



## MacOSExperts (Jul 12, 2006)

What the user Giaguara says is correct, follow his instruction and you will be able to reset the password just like the older version of Macintosh, about EFI Ext. Firmware Interface, is Intel-based technology that integrated the Open Firmware function into the "BIOS", And yes, you can open the Open Firmware Interface just like the Open Firmware in the older Macs, however, you will have to do some advanced procedure to be able to enable it, I do not recommend people messing around with it.


----------



## superflip (Dec 6, 2009)

I can confirm that this works. I couldn't upgrade my HD because I forgot my firmware password. After booting with only 1 stick of ram, I was able to do the aforementioned key combo. My computer is now restoring from my previous backup.


----------



## oldarney (Apr 25, 2010)

I found the answer twice, but I executed it incorrectly. 

IF you are one of us who switched up the keyboard to Dvorak, know that you will need to replace the keystroke sequence to fit a querty layout, that is.

Option + Command + P+ L


----------



## jimbo9 (Dec 13, 2010)

THANKS .....IT'S WORK PERFECT......Save my time and Money....


----------

